# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: مفهوم Trial در برخي كامپوننت ها چيست؟

## حسین شهریاری

سلام

من كامپوننت SaideBare را دانلود كردم و نصب هم شد.مشكل اينه كه وقتي برنامه را اجرا ميكنم روي كامپوننت مينويسه "TmaxSideBareTrial".هر چي سعي كردم نتونستم برش دارم.حالا سوالم اينه كه آيا Trial به معناي موقتي است؟اگه بله ژس من براي نسخه اصلي بايد چيكار كنم؟

ممنون

----------


## moharrami

بله. در بعضی سری کامپوننت ها بعد از مدتی دیکه اون کامپوننت کار نمیکنه. برای رفع این مشکل باید نسخه trial رو کرک کنید.

----------


## حسین شهریاری

ضمن تشكر از جواب شما

ميشه بفرماييد اين كار چگونه انجام ميشه؟

----------


## pezhvakco

درود :

Trial Version = نسخه آزمایشی
کرک کردن بستگی داره به نوع و نسخه نرم افزار .

بعضی از نسخه های آزمایشی کرک نمیشه و مجبور به خرید نسخه کامل هستی .
در بعضی موارد میشه با تغییر در سورس برنامه میشه برنامه رو کامل فعال کرد .

فکر خوش .

----------

